

Show HN: Easy way to follow HN conversations that interests you - lumelet
http://threadpin.com/hn

======
lumelet
hi guys

Every story/comment is considered an 'item', which you can 'pin' or 'close'.
'Pin' items if you are interested in following the replies to it. 'Close'
items, if don't want to follow that thread of conversation.

